# the sandy stuff on shingles



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The more you find in the bucket, the sooner you need to be thinking about replacing your roof. It is normal to get some particles from the shingles. If you start seeing large amounts of the material in the gutters, the shingles cracking and curling, start saving for a roof job.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There called granules and they help absorbed some of the heat.
That gutter should have been fixed long ago, water running between the gutter and the fascia is going to rot it out. 
Gutter nails are the last thing you want to use to hold a gutter up. Use hidden gutter hangers instead.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6A51B89439CA0D271488AE7DC06B&selectedIndex=53


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you.

Well, that's just bad news. I know I should replace the roof before the wood is rotted and has to be replaced also.........but it's not something I can do now.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Granuals are constantly washing off,so what you are seeing is not necessarily a sentence of death---

As others have mentioned---as the roof ages they do shed more than a new roof---

Joe was concerned with the loose gutter---that is something that you should fix---a $3.00 hanger now or rotten wood facia later---

Many of the brackets use screws---those are the simplest to install---


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Usually when a gutter spike backs out its because it wasn't installed properly, its probably not in a rafter. To make it stay you'll need to either angle it a bit and put it in fresh wood or take a screw and drive it in beside the spike, angle it a bit and it will wedge the spike in place. 
A bit of grit is normal, take some pictures of your roof if you want an assessment. At 10ish years old it could either be fine or due, depending. A lot of manufacturers had issues with their product in that timeframe.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

these are old pictures of my roof. I probably need closer photos to see the shingles better.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Those pictures look fine but everyone else is correct in that as the roof ages and granules start to shed, that is one of the first indicators of roof age and product failure.

Light shedding of the granules is normal with weathering but as it speeds up, you should start to examine and possibly budget for a new roof.

Typically the shingles will not be sealed very well when the granules are dropping off more heavily and you will be more likely to get blow offs at that point.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those shingles where installed wrong around all those vents.
Should have looked like this.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...7B4C5C97B5E88EFDB52B042EDF9A&selectedIndex=26
Would not be that hard to come up with a far better looking way to add a screen to those large vents.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That's really interesting about the roof.

Friends and I talk about different things on house repair, but no one ever talks about roofing.

Joe, I will save your info, for when I get a new roof. I can only imagine how thrilled the roofers will be to have me telling them how I want the shingles installed around vents.

While I'm on the topic.............when I bought the house there was an unopened pack of shingles laying in the garage. I couldn't budge it so it took my daughter and I both to drag it to a corner. Do I need to keep it? When I get a new roof should I request a pack of shingles to have for a spare?


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Those are granules. They are coated over the asphalt on a shingle to protect it from UV rays and other factors which would degrade it. Once they wear away and the asphalt is exposed the shingle wear accelerates and replacement becomes necessary very soon.

Shingles loose lots of granules in the first few years because excessive amounts of the material are applied in the manufacturing process that don't adhere that well. Then the granule loss slows down for awhile, then later on in the aging process it starts to happen again. Granules in the gutter does not mean your roof is done. A solid roofer can get up there and look around and tell you about how many years you have left to build a new roof into the budget.

A sprinking is not as big of deal as if they're a couple inches deep in there. If you've never been up there before those granules could be from years ago, and the shingles might not have been shedding them that much recently.

Roofers have different rules of thumb about how they handle excess material. Many of them will plan to keep it unless you specifically request otherwise so I would say yes, if during the next roof over you decide you want extra shingles for repairs, there's no harm in asking. The bundle you have now could come in use if you have to replace damaged shingles or repair damaged sections of roof while you save for a re-roof. Takes the brainwork out of identifying what's up there and searching for a good match.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Off topic, but being you mentioned the gutter, the gutter problem can be corrected with a gutter screw and modify a down spout to collect your water for the plants.

http://shop.gutterworks.com/Gutter-screws-RS7-1.html


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

eharri3, thanks, more good information. 

fairview. This house has drywells, or had. I pulled the downspout out, so that what little rainwater I get, goes onto the grass and flowers. I might modify a spout when I get a new roof.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Joe, I will save your info, for when I get a new roof. I can only imagine how thrilled the roofers will be to have me telling them how I want the shingles installed around vents.


Personally, I would call a roofer out to fix them on your current roof. The shingle that butted up against the vent from the down slope side is acting as a water dam. It will try to put the water under the shingles.
Improper shingling around vents causes water leaks over time.

While he is up there he can give you a general assessment of the roof.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

oso954, I'll do that before spring. At least I know who I'll call. It's always a worry to me trying to find someone. I'd feel better with wire guards on the vents also.

And, I will ask him if my vents are oversized. This is the truth. I can hear voices come out of my stove exhaust, when the neighbors are in their yard talking in a normal tone.

Even in the guest bathroom sounds are amplified from the other neighbor thru that exhaust fan. I've never had this happen before.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> oso954, I can hear voices come out of my stove exhaust, when the neighbors are in their yard talking in a normal tone.


:laughing::laughing: 

This reminds me of our kids using the under slab PVC duct pipes as an intercom long time ago when the house was new. The grand kids haven't discovered that convenience so far but I'm sure that may change.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I noticed your in Florida, correct? 
If so how they installed your vents is likely due to building codes. All penetrations need to be tarred/bulled on all sides, if i recall correctly. 
Wind uplift, and all that. Its unfortunate but its more for safety in a hurricane than proper installation. Don't want metal blowing around.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

PatChap, thanks. Glad to know that before I put my foot in my mouth.


----------

